# Wide Bar Dat Vid



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Love those Wide Bar Dats.
Here's a vid ..

http://www.arofanatics.com/index.php?conte..._tigershow2.mpg


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DATS are BEAUTIFUL!!!!

I plan on getting one real soon.


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

nice, man


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!!!
I should have one about that size or bigger here soon


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great fish cool video :nod: need to score one of them baby's


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Good video, you got any of those Steve?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Good video, you got any of those Steve?
> [snapback]1207682[/snapback]​


I have a two small NGT and a couple of 9" Widebars.
hopefully i will have a 750 gallon tank full of them next summer


----------

